# Local 188 review



## brainsausage (Nov 12, 2012)

My joint just got a nice review from one of the local magazines, thought I'd share it with you guys: 

http://themainemag.com/blog/eat-maine-blog/2050-local-188-portland.html

Cheers,

- Josh


----------



## Jmadams13 (Nov 12, 2012)

That's awesome! Food looks great too. Just one question, was the photographer using an iPhone and instagram? Lol

Not sure if I'll ever be in that part of Maine, but if I am I'm definitely eating there


----------



## tkern (Nov 13, 2012)

Congrats on the rewrite up. Its great to see people doing good things being recognized.


----------



## pumbaa (Nov 13, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 13, 2012)

I want to go to there.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks right up my alley - thanks for sharing.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 13, 2012)

i ate at Josh's restaurant on my honeymoon, which my wife and i spent in mostly in Maine, and the place kicked ass!


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 13, 2012)

I also ate there recently and had a wonderful meal. I definitely want to go back for dinner. When I was there for lunch, the smoker was in full operation but the smoked meats weren't being served during lunch. And I think Josh was manning the smoker at the time...imagine a fist raised in anger right now. 

k.


----------



## brainsausage (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone 

Oddly enough Karring, you're the third member I've missed who's either been at the restaurant, or in very close proximity. It's starting to feel like something of a running gag, akin to Cato attacking the oblivious Inspector Clouseau...


----------



## mhenry (Nov 14, 2012)

Congrats Josh


----------



## brainsausage (Nov 14, 2012)

mhenry said:


> Congrats Josh



Thanks Mike


----------

